# Aquabid problems.



## duy

Ok, so last week I placed a bid on Aquabid for a plant package that ended on the 5th, and after I came out as the highest bidder, I immediately sent the seller his money on paypal, and expected a fast transaction. 5 days later, nothing is happening. After 2 emails attempts, the seller finally responded and said that even though he received my payments, he did not see a record in my account on Aquabid that shows my name or winning bid? I have a screen shot of the auction actually, just in case lol and here is the direct link: 

Last time he emailed me back, he asked for my auction bid number. I didn't know what that was so I just sent him the direct link of the auction and the screenshot to confirm that I was indeed the highest bidder. Two days and another email attempt later, I still haven't a reply from him. Right now, my patience is running kind of dry and I just want your opinions.

Am I overreacting or is there some kind of action that I need to take to get my money back?


----------



## AaronT

It says reserve price not met. I wonder why you got an email that you were the winner?


----------



## ravensgate

File with Paypal, you've got 45 days to file a claim with them. Just clicked the link and yeah when the reserve price isn't met, you don't win. YOu have to meet the reserve to win the auction.


----------



## duy

What does that mean? This is my first purchase on Aquabid so I'm still not familiarized with the site or terminology? :{


----------



## duy

ravensgate said:


> File with Paypal, you've got 45 days to file a claim with them. Just clicked the link and yeah when the reserve price isn't met, you don't win. YOu have to meet the reserve to win the auction.


Oh my, I guess I'll email him to ask for it first to be courteous. Thanks for clearing it up for me everyone.


----------



## kevmo911

The link says the reserve price wasn't met, which means the seller has no responsibility to sell the item. Email him one more time and ask for a paypal refund.

Aquabid is different from Evilbay - transactions are not handled through the website. In the future, let the seller send you an invoice before sending them money.


----------



## duy

kevmo911 said:


> The link says the reserve price wasn't met, which means the seller has no responsibility to sell the item. Email him one more time and ask for a paypal refund.
> 
> Aquabid is different from Evilbay - transactions are not handled through the website. In the future, let the seller send you an invoice before sending them money.


Thanks, I assumed it worked on a similar basis as to "evilbay" lol...lesson learned xD


----------



## acitydweller

It's obvious why you jumped on it and paid immediately. That would have been quite a bargain for plants. Apologize to the seller for your rash payment and hope he/she would extend the courtesy to refund you as the seller did no wrong other than play victim to your greed. If anything your assumptions got the best of you. 

Otherwise, there's no pay pal policy against ignorance so you'll likely go through a long process of documentation and series of correspondence to get your funds back in its entirety if you don't learn some humility real soon.


----------



## m00se

http://www.aquaboards.com/activity.php?

Yea always get an invoice from the seller on there. It is different than e-bay. You might also go to their forum and lurk around there to see what's up..


----------



## duy

acitydweller said:


> It's obvious why you jumped on it and paid immediately. That would have been quite a bargain for plants. Apologize to the seller for your rash payment and hope he/she would extend the courtesy to refund you as the seller did no wrong other than play victim to your greed. If anything your assumptions got the best of you.
> 
> Otherwise, there's no pay pal policy against ignorance so you'll likely go through a long process of documentation and series of correspondence to get your funds back in its entirety if you don't learn some humility real soon.


I didn't mean to be rude to him or anything, it was an honest mistake. I did email him back already, apologizing and asking for a refund. It was my fault, I should've read the rules before rushing into it.


----------



## chew

You don't have to meet the reserve price to win but the seller can choose to sell or not to sell if it isn't met. Usually they don't if its not met. It's just a way to get people more into bidding when they see something for cheap


----------



## invertworld

whenever i win an auction on aquabid i always send a message right away to the seller informing them that i won their auction and the price i won it for also my shipping address i know this is kind of a pain but it is the best thing to do so you do not have any problems. yes if you did not bid high enough to meet the reserve price you must bid higher or the seller will not sell you the product. also it is a good idea to ask for an invoice for item before sending the payment then you know the seller is aware of the transaction but in requesting an invoice i would still include the above before mentioned info.


----------

